
Microsoft explains the lack of Registry backups in Windows 10 - starmftronajoll
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/06/29/microsoft-explains-the-lack-of-registry-backups-in-windows-10/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20317669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20317669),
which was posted earlier. (It doesn't look like it from the timestamps, but
that's explained at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614))

